# The Brave Wilderness and other cool animal videos thread!



## Yakamaru (Sep 3, 2018)

I honestly haven't seen any such threads, so I thought I'd make one. This thread is dedicated for Brave Wilderness and other cool animal videos and people. 






Coyote Peterson is awesome. He makes a lot of good videos, and from what I've heard he was inspired by Steve Irwin into making the channel "Brave Wilderness" on Youtube.

This is my favorite video thus far(And yes, I have watched them all <3):





Have any cool animal videos similar like this to share? Feel free to post and/or talk about them.


----------



## Joni (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 3, 2018)

There used to be plenty of these threads when I first joined the forums. Maybe furries stopped caring?


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 3, 2018)

Have some more Coyote Peterson. <3


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 3, 2018)

Coyote Peterson is really cool. I love watching the shows, and I love the energy.
It makes me miss Steve a lot though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 3, 2018)

Now for kitties


----------

